# How Did I Miss This?



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

While ambling around the interweb last night for a 7s36 movement I came across a youtube vid for a watch referred to as Seiko 5 Fathoms.






As a lover of most things Seiko, especially their extensive non-UK range I immediately fell in love with that "to die for" bezel. A breif bit of research seem to show that the nickname is cause it is similar in appearance to the Blanchpain, they came out last year and most of the on-line stores seem to be sold out now.

Maybe I missed it but I didn't see any threads about these models, how did I miss such a beautiful watch?

There is a full range of SS black SNZH55, SS white, SS blue SNZH53 and SS black and gold faced versions and a PVD one too SNZH59.

As I have quite a few black faced watches iIncluding the broken SKZ211 I was actually trying to find the movement for) I pulled the trigger on a navy blue faced one at Â£101 and free shipping from the US (I expect to be clobbered by the obligatory customs charges) I'm gonna put it on a blue and grey Nato, and idea I have shamelessly nicked from a user on another forum who has done likewise.

Is anyone else aware of the range, what do you think?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

couple of forumers have them. I like them a lot


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64500


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

pg tips said:


> couple of forumers have them. I like them a lot


I have one with the Fifty Five Fathoms dial mod. I love it! (excuse the rubbish pics)


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I did a search for the model number and didn't get a hit unless I mistyped. I feel a bit behind the curve now! Look what I've been missing out on.

Its beena while since I've seen a watch and bought it within the hour but those pics on the other thread just confirm what a beaut it is.

I hope I'm not dissapointed when it arrives!!

Can someone explain the dial mod to me? It look great but I don't undrstand the name and where the replacment face comes from.

I presume it is only available in black?


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

the dial mod is based on the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms divers watch - google to find out more. There are also discussions on various forums about a couple of different dial mods for this model.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks so much, just done a bit of a google and seen some of the threads- I get it now.

The mod looks great on the black and black/gold version but I still think the dial is very right on the original for now...

Mine is due here on the 9th


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

look forward to seeing that


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine but with a twist B)


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I collected this today! I have to sat that this is everything I thought it would be. I'm well pleased. I wont bother with a review cause Alexc1981 has done a much better job that I could here...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64500

Mine is the previously mentioned blu face version. I think it looks so nice as it is I won't be considering the tempting FFF mod (yet!)

If you want a beautiful dive watch (of the desktop variety) and something which looks dressy too I suggest you pick one up quickly before they are all sold out!!


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

PIC!?!?


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the blue dial one too, cracking watch and running at around +1 seconds per day so can't complain about accuracy!


----------

